# Best Shampoo



## RebelsRose (Jul 15, 2007)

I am planning on giving my 2 baybee's both a good deep cleansing bath soon, I would like to know what everyone's opinion is on their favorite shampoo so I can detirmine what to buy....It does not matter to me if its a human or horse product but please no color enhancers for I think it would damage their coats....Thankyou


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

The barn mainly uses an Alodine formula, the iodine and aloe mix.

I like Oster, I have the Berry Deep Cleanser and the Black Pearl (which is a color enhancer). I also have used Eqyss Sensitive Skin, because Hoove tends to get dry skin.

MTG also has a nice shampoo, I haven't gotten a chance to try it yet, but I picked up some for my instructor.


----------



## alex0815 (Feb 9, 2008)

personally, i love using organic shampoos- they're best for the horses' skin. 
what i often use is "natural instict" organic lavender shampoo, because the lavender scent keeps the flies off them a bit, specially the mozzies at night =]

it worked really well on louboyy, his tail went like silver =D it was so cool =P


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Mane and tail shampoo. It gets nice and sudsy, rinses well and doesn't strip natural oils. And it's a lot cheaper than other horse shampoos. I got a 32oz bottle for $5 at my local kmart.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I like using the Alodine shampoo this time of year with all the bug bites. I think it helps sooth the skin.
I also occasionally use a citronilla shampoo for bugs 
My favorite for just a general bath is EZall


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm cheap and easy. Big tub of Orvus paste


----------



## RebelsRose (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks so much for all the replies, I'm still deciding....


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I love Mane & Tail.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Suave!! It's gentle on their skin and gets them amazingly clean, plus it smells great! And if that isn't enough, you can get it for a dollar at Walmart.


----------



## alstaxidermy (May 27, 2008)

The mane and tail stuff or suave - either one is cheap and smells pretty - when we are done with baths the other horses come over and just stick their nose on my horses and sniff my ladies - for deep conditioning their actual mane and tail I use infusium 23 leave in treatment - let it dry and then brush - it's another thing their gelding boyfriend likes to sniff plus I think it tastes funny to him cause he finally quit chewing their hair when we started using it.


----------



## Juno21 (Jun 17, 2008)

I have been using Swave! The kind the smells like apples :wink: but I would say go with mane and tail. I just don't have any and this stuff was what I had at my home. Also with the apple Swave, I have noitice that after I give her a bath the bugs stay off her for a while!!!! 8) which she enjoys.


----------



## RebelsRose (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm ither going to start using suave or mane && tail......I might even buy a bottle of both and use one on ither horse to see which I like better


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

for every day baths i just use human shampoo but not the ones like pantene and that. those ones only make hair nice because it coats it with a silicone product :shock: i dont even use them on my own hair. but, palmolive has a 'naturals' range that doesnt contains silicones etc to make your hair look nice. theyve got stuff like lavender, macadamia oil, coconut oil and all those nice girly things in them  leaves their mane & tail feeling and looking like silk 

for showing i use the store bought stuff but really, you dont need to. everything has a substitute that is much cheaper and usually just as good


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Tressemme (Tresemme? I think.) For people hair. Its the shampoo 'used in salons', but its only a little more expensive then suave (like 4-5 bucks for a huge bottle) and still cheaper then most horsey brands. We used it at my college, and on the show horses. Super shiny.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

oh yeah. thats the other one. big bottle, cheap but good


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

If you buy the Mane and Tail you might consider using the conditioner too. Especially if you have a dark colored horse. I noticed it does leave the coat a little dull. The Mane and tail conditioner is great and helps puts the shine back on.


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Really Vida? I never had a problem with a dull coat and my horse is black. It always made it nice and shiny.


----------



## Juno21 (Jun 17, 2008)

mayfieldk said:


> Tressemme (Tresemme? I think.) For people hair. Its the shampoo 'used in salons', but its only a little more expensive then suave (like 4-5 bucks for a huge bottle) and still cheaper then most horsey brands. We used it at my college, and on the show horses. Super shiny.


Yay I have used that too and it works really good! It work great in my hair too!!!

:wink:


----------



## Megan (Jun 26, 2008)

I rode a medicine hat Paint in lessons for a couple years--she was almost completely white. I used Oster White Vanilla whitening shampoo...she smelled super good afterward, her coat was nice & shiny and she was WHITE! ha. I've had a good experience with Oster products.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

For dry skin use head and shoulders. For shows cowboy magic.


----------



## RebelsRose (Jul 15, 2007)

I have tried Tressema?? (SP?) and really like it but never thought of buying it again, not sure why just havent.......I actually had a past problem with dandruff on my black gelding, and did not even think of using head and shoulders, Isnt head and shoulders easy on hair and use natural ingredients? It sounds like a good shampoo to use, I used to use it myself and loved it so most likely I will like the results on my horses......Thank you


----------

